# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Криминолог - что это такое?

## Valda

Моя подруга смотрит слишком много FBI шоус. Не давно говорила что она хочет стать полицейской следователей, или криминологом... я сама не уверена, но кажется как Шерлок Холмс что ли. Я думаю что эти американские шоус отравят ее мозг в ерунде. Проблема в том, что она очень умная женщина, и я не думаю что работа полиции надлежит её. Она сможет стать инженером или врачом бы её хотеться. У её превосходные навыки по математику, и хорошая логика в общем. Я её не понимаю, почему она строит такие безумие мечты для себя?  
Вчера говорила что хотела  делать профилирования для полиции. Она сказала мне что её нужна сделать 3 года изучения степени "криминологии" и потом сможет стать рисовальщиком профилирования (она ненавидит свои теперешние учебы). Я не понимаю почему нужна изучать так долго чтобы стать такой? 3 года изучения чтоб нарисовать лица!?  
В общем, есть работа в этой области? Я и думала это для немногих избранных.

----------


## Medved

криминалист и криминолог - две разные вещи. 
Вот краткий перечень профессий в сфере гражданского и уголовного производства: 
Криминалист - человек, обследующий место преступления на предмет улик, оставленных преступником. Также в их компетенции - снятие отпечатков пальцев и поиск в базе на совпадения, составление фоторобота, определение подлинности документов и прочее.
(CSI - Crime Scene Investigation) 
Криминолог - человек, изучающий криминологию (науку о преступлениях) - мотивы, способы раскрытия, доказывания вины, личность преступника, её характерные особенности, проявление отпечатка личности на характере преступления и дальнейшем поведении преступника и прочее. 
Следователь - человек, непосредственно занимающийся раскрытием преступлений, ведущий дело от принятия заявления у потерпевшего и до передачи материала раскрытого преступления в суд. (Sherlock Holmes). 
Оперативный работник (added:оперуполномоченный, slang:опер) - человек, находящийся "на подхвате" у следователя - занимается опросом свидетелей, потерпевших, составляет протоколы, проводит оперативно-розыскные мероприятия (слежка, прослушивание, обыск, личный досмотр и прочее) по указанию следователя. (Dr.Watson) 
Прокурор - человек, выступающий в суде на стороне обвинителя, т.е. человек, прилагающий в суде все усилия чтобы посадить обвиняемого в тюрьму на как можно более долгий срок. 
Адвокат - человек, выступающий в суде на стороне обвиняемого, т.е. человек, прилагающий все усилия чтобы оправдать обвиняемого или "скостить срок" - уменьшить меру наказания (уменьшить срок заключения в местах лишения свободы (тюрьме), заменить лишение свободы на штраф или общественные работы, либо применение условного наказания - человеку дают "шанс" - если он совершит ещё одно преступление в течение оговоренного срока - тогда решение суда вступит в силу уже без пометки "условно"). 
Судья - человек, заслушивающий прокурора, адвоката, свидетелей, обвиняемого, потерпевшего и третьих лиц, включая экспертов (при необходимости экспертной оценки документов, вещественных доказательств и прочего), и на основании этого выносящий приговор для обвиняемого.

----------


## alexsms

oh, hi Or.... maybe she meant forensic scientist, forensic science (судмедэксперт - forensic medicine professional, криминалист also may fit)....  Криминология is criminology, basically scientific study of nature of crime as Medved said (so it's more like a social discipline, more theoretical).

----------


## Paul G.

криминолог = criminologist (a person who studies in the scientific way the nature, extent, causes, and control of criminal behavior)
криминалист = criminalist (searches for, collects and preserves physical evidence in the investigation of crime and suspected criminals)

----------


## Medved

I had added something to my post after you posted yours, Alex, and yes, I forgot the судмедэксперт (судебно-медицинский эксперт). 
Судмедэксперт - человек, обследующий жертву преступления (ковыряющийся в трупах), устанавливающий причину смерти, или повреждения здоровья, если потерпевший остался в живых, характер ранения, орудие убийства, давность убийства и прочее. Протокол судебно-медицинской экспертизы (осмотра жертвы), составленный судмедэкспертом, подшивается к материалам дела и также предоставляется судье при рассмотрении дела.

----------


## Medved

Back to the topic, working in criminal area isn't really for women, my wife wanted to be a следователь (investigator) but she was told off because they often have to work for 14+ hours a day, with being on 24h duty once a week, with family scandals et cetera. No time for family, children, plus hardening of the soul because of those cruel things which surround this kind of job and so on. It's not only mathematical modeling or something like that, it looks like this very often. Is she ready?

----------


## sperk

А как насчет оперуполномоченный?

----------


## Medved

> А как насчет оперуполномоченный?

 Sperk I already described it but accidentally I called it "оперативный работник" (couldn't remember the right word).

----------


## Valda

Она сказала "profiler", но как выяснилось это значит точно то, что значит "криминолог", некоторым образом. Кажется что работа "криминолога" это вроде как "психолог"  до некоторой степени. В общем, я смотрела на рынке труды, что предлагают для тех у которых есть диплома Криминолога... как оказывается, большинство работ в этой области, касается работа с молодыми преступниками. По крайней мере в Израиле. Но, я признаюсь что в каждой области, нужно начинать c нудной работой  
В общем и в целом, криминолог звучит более удобно и более научно чем "следователя". 
Моя проблема с ней различна. Она 1.5 до получения степени, и её степень в общем на области "визуальной связь"! Просто не имеет смысл для меня, что она скажет  что после степени  "визуальной связь", ей хотеться получить степень криминолог. Я думаю это все телевизор виноват. Если это выглядит "круто" на телевизоре, не значит что это "круто" делать. 
Она умная, да, но выбирает глупые области для себя. Какая трата....

----------


## Medved

Она сказала "profiler", но как выяснилось это значит точно *то же самое*, что *и* "криминолог", некоторым образом. Кажется что работа "криминолога"  это вроде как "психолог"  до некоторой степени. В общем, я смотрела на  рынке труд*а*, что предлагают для тех у которых есть *диплом*  Криминолога... как оказывается, большинство работ в этой области,  касается работ*ы* с молодыми преступниками. По крайней мере в Израиле. Но,  я *признаю* что в каждой области, нужно начинать c нудной работ*ы* 
В общем и в целом, криминолог звучит более удобно и более научно чем "следовател*ь*". 
Моя проблема с ней *различна??? (what do you mean?)*. Она *1.5???* до получения степени, и её степень в  общем *в* области "визуальн*ая* связь"! Просто не имеет смысл*а* для меня,  что она скажет  что после степени  "визуальн*ая* связь", ей хо*чет*ся  получить степень криминолог*а*. Я думаю это все телевизор виноват. Если это *и* выглядит "круто" *по* телевизор*у*, *это* не значит что это "круто" делать. 
Она умная, да, но выбирает глупые области для себя. Какая *рас*трата....                          
Признавать = admit, acknowlege
Признаваться = confess

----------


## Valda

Моя проблема с ней различна??? (what do you mean?) 
My problem with her is different  
Какая растрата....  
Это как "what a waste... // what a shame.. " ?    

> Она 1.5??? до получения степени

 1.5 год

----------


## Medved

У меня с ней другая проблема.
Да, what a waste is a perfect ecuivalent.
Ей (осталось) полтора года до получения степени

----------


## gRomoZeka

I'm actually interested in profiling too. You may think of it as of forensic psychology. It seems like an interesting field, even if stressful like anything directly connected to crime fighting.  
As for its usefulness there are different opinions. Some researches believe that it's "гадание на кофейной гуще" (reading tea leaves) more than anything, and profilers are wrong more often then public can imagine. There are too many generalizations (for example, a stereotypical serial killer for a long time was considered to be a white single man about 35 yo - statistics proves that it's never that simple).  
But it seems your friend wishes to be a forensic artist, which is a pretty safe office job. Why are you against it?

----------


## Valda

> I'm actually interested in profiling too. You may think of it as of forensic psychology. It seems like an interesting field, even if stressful like anything directly connected to crime fighting.  
> As for its usefulness there are different opinions. Some researches believe that it's "гадание на кофейной гуще" (reading tea leaves) more than anything, and profilers are wrong more often then public can imagine. There are too many generalizations (for example, a stereotypical serial killer for a long time was considered to be a white single man about 35 yo - statistics proves that it's never that simple).  
> But it seems your friend wishes to be a forensic artist, which is a pretty safe office job. Why are you against it?

 Apparently I misunderstood her. She wants to be what you just described. 
Мы сообщили об этом вчера. Ей страшно начать карьеру слишком поздно. Ей 26 лет, и 1.5 до концы текущей степени. Потом хочет поступить на учебы Криминолога. Значит что она будет 31 когда получится степень. Это слишком поздно чтоб начать карьеру?

----------


## gRomoZeka

It's not too late to start a new career - she is young enough.  
But she needs to keep in mind that it will dampen her career chances somewhat - her peers who had an "early start" will be her seniors at work, and she'll have slightly less time (long-term) to achieve her career goals. But if she's confident about her choice, I think she should go for it. Your friend still has decades of active life left, better to spend it doing something she likes.

----------


## Valda

> It's not too late to start a new career - she is young enough.  
> But she needs to keep in mind that it will dampen her career chances somewhat - her peers who had an "early start" will be her seniors at work, and she'll have slightly less time (long-term) to achieve her career goals. But if she's confident about her choice, I think she should go for it. Your friend still has decades of active life left, better to spend it doing something she likes.

 Моя самая большая забота с ней это легкомыслие (flippancy more like). Если теперь решила одно решение, что если после степени по Криминологию скажет "я и не знала, это не для меня." 
В общем я буду рада если она выбирается профессию и стоит на неё.

----------


## Medved

Моя самая большая забота с ней это *её* легкомыслие (flippancy more like).  Если *Сейчас она приняла* одно решение, что если после степени по Криминологи*и*  скажет "я и не знала, это не для меня." 
В общем я буду рада если она выб*ерет* профессию и *будет* *стоять* на *своём*. 
__________________________ 
- забота *-* это легкомыслие (чьё?) (btw, the dash is necessary)
- если теперь....что если... (два "если" смотрятся плохо)
- теперь vs сейчас (теперь is used as a finishing thing, to compare something to *its former state*, not to refer to something that may change over time)
- решила решение - sounds creepy  :: 
- выберет vs выбирается (выбирается = generalization, like "будущая профессия должна *выбираться* ещё в школе), or выбираться = избираться, or выбираться = to get out of a burrow, hole, trouble.
- "стоять на" can only refer to the following: Решила стать криминалистом - стой на своём (решении, выборе), well, beyond the literal meaning like "he's staying on the table" of course. 
"Стоять на своём" means exactly the same as above even without explicit utterance of the aforesaid nouns.

----------


## Valda

> В общем я буду рада если она выберет профессию и будет стоять на своём.

 I meant "I'll be happy if she were to pick something and stick to it!"  
"будет стоять на своём" doesn't sound like "stick to it". It sounds more like "stand up for herself".     

> - теперь vs сейчас (теперь is used as a finishing thing, to compare something to its former state, not to refer to something that may change over time)

 Hmm...  is it that egregious of an error? I usually get сейчас VS теперь correct...    

> - выберет vs выбирается (выбирается = generalization, like "будущая профессия должна выбираться ещё в школе), or выбираться = избираться, or выбираться = to get out of a burrow, hole, trouble.

 ой! спасибо!

----------


## Medved

> "будет стоять на своём" doesn't sound like "stick to it". It sounds more like "stand up for herself".

 Yes, true. "And stick to it" would be "и придерживаться её".   

> Hmm...  is it that egregious of an error?

 Yeeeeees!  ::

----------

